# [ODMP] Henderson County Sheriff's Office, Kentucky ~ January 3, 2005



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Henderson County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on January 3, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18150*


----------

